# R.I.P Dimebag!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

7 years today!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

For me, he lives on through his solo's in floods. Cowboys is the best, neck snapping from start to finish.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Floods is an amazing piece of music. The bit of that track that haunts me is the final guitar riff when you can hear rain in the background, real hair up on the back of then neck moment!! 

I remember hearing that metallic sounding riff at the beginning of the track Cowboys from Hell when the album was first out. Still one of my favourite songs today, I was only about 9 at the time! lol


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

A bit of this:






and this






played on this










In his honour today. \m/


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

R.I.P dimebag


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Huge shame he's gone.

next tattoo sketch:









Thats going to be the inside arm part of my sleeve


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Still shocks me to this day that hes no longer here.
My first ever concert was Pantera at Wolves Civic Hall.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Best guitarist ever RIP Dime.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it 7 years?! feck! 

RIP a true guitar hero!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Can't believe its over 7yrs now. Never seen Pantera live, but I have seen Down live Thats when Rex was still in the band. Mr Anselmo was on brilliant form as were the full band. A must see if you get the chance


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

RIP Dime


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Never heard ofhim - how didhe die ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gregb said:


> Never heard ofhim - how didhe die ?


Got shot on stage by a deranged fan.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow that is hardcore


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

rubbishboy said:


> A bit of this:
> 
> Pantera - I'm Broken (Video) - YouTube
> 
> ...


I'm on my way to Okehampton for a blast on that one Ben:devil: Still got the Ibanez?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

gregb said:


> Wow that is hardcore


Basically pantera split up and dimebag was playing with damageplan (his other band). Nathan gale blamed dime for pantera and so got up on stage and killed dime and then took one of the drum techs (think he was a tech) hostage. Armed police took him out


----------

